# Refurbishing Diamond Cut M3 Wheels



## m3vert (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi there can anyone point me in the right direction for someone in the Central Belt who will refurb original M3 Alloys that are diamond cut? The repair places I have called only powdercoat them but I want the original finish if this is possible? Thanks in advance
Ricky


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

I _think_ they have to be sent down south to be diamond finished, I don't know anyone in Scotland who does this


----------



## steve8582 (Jun 28, 2007)

I would like to know this too, nearer Aberdeen if possible?


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Try this place

http://www.the-polisher.com/index.html

I think he is based in Scotland, can't tell from his website anymore and I know of some people on BMW boards who rate his work.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

For Aberdeen, try this guy at 
Motorwerks 
Forest Avenue Lane, Aberdeen, Aberdeenshire AB15 4TW 
01224 313399 

He used to deal with Pristine who do a very good job. He has the facilities to hold your car (axle stands & indoors) whilst your wheels are away being refurbished.

I actually saw a set of 19" Polished M3 wheels at his place, done by Pristine and they were very good indeed, possibly an even better finish than original.

Also note that Kinghorn do the same but charge quite a bit over the top, they use Pristine as well.

Checkpoint also do a really good service which can include drive-around wheels but not sure if they can do diamond cut.


----------



## SL320 EDITION (Aug 11, 2009)

Powdertec in Glasgow have an Exchange Service and have these on the shelf
Ph 0141 420 6063
Ask for DAVID


----------



## pologti (May 5, 2006)

Adam D said:


> Try this place
> 
> http://www.the-polisher.com/index.html
> 
> I think he is based in Scotland, can't tell from his website anymore and I know of some people on BMW boards who rate his work.


this is mike , i have seen his work and did alot of the guys wheels in the vw scene , he based on the south side of glasgow near govan


----------



## Kahuna (Oct 9, 2007)

Have a read through these threads which will give you a few options:

Options thread 
Polished

K.


----------



## SL320 EDITION (Aug 11, 2009)

SL320 EDITION said:


> Powdertec in Glasgow have an Exchange Service and have these on the shelf
> Ph 0141 420 6063
> Ask for Michael


Further info....

Website is:
www.wheelsrefurbished.com

He offers ORIGINAL BMW Wheels Only which are powdercoated then diamond cut and laquered.

You really need to check these out especially as they are 'on the shelf' and very very good quality.


----------



## kaisersolsay (Sep 13, 2010)

Diamond wheels in Dundee do diamond cutting. Mine are there now getting done, I get them back Friday! £360 for 4. Like told me he was the only one in Scotland who could diamond cut.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

SL320 EDITION said:


> Powdertec in Glasgow have an Exchange Service and have these on the shelf
> Ph 0141 420 6063
> Ask for Michael


Don't go near these guys. Trust me.

They only send your wheels down south and charge you a premium for it anyways.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Just realised I've posted in a very old bumped thread. 

A newbie with a first post advertising a companies services too.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Very simple- get mike the polisher,absolute god when it come's to these type's of rim's.


----------



## Drunkenalan (Jan 14, 2013)

pureklas offer an exchange service, however they are in Coventry


----------

